# magnesium oxide brands



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

i know the topic of magnesium has been discussed plenty of times but im more concerned about the brands people use.i live in australia and ive been to almost every health store and not a single one has a magnesium supplement that is just magnesium oxide (they all have other compounds of magnesium)even GNC, there is magnesium 250 and 500. the 500 is purely oxide but australian GNC stores dont stock it (duno why) and the 250 has a small trace of Magnesium Gluconate.what other brands have only oxide in it and/or is the GNC mag 250 ok even though it has some gluconate?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i find that TWINLAB's brand of 400mg of mag oxide, pure, per capsule works for me but since you can't find that Down Under you should do fine with GNC's mag oxide 500mg, once per day, - try it at night at dinner or before bedtime.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I agree with Ghitta, I have tried different brands of Magnesium oxide, but I like the GNC brand the best. I buy the 250 milligrams, so on days I feel I don't need as much I have more control on the amount I take. Some days I take 250 and some days I take two pills or 500 milligrams.


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

I also use GNC magnesium oxide. I use 500 mg. nightly and also have used 250 mgs. if I need a little extra, like when I'm traveling.I have used it for 1 1/2 years with absolutely no problems. I consider it a miracle and am so thankful for finding this board on the internet.


----------



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

thats cool, i just want to make sure that the Magnesium 250 will work effectively even though there is a bit of Mag Gluconate in it?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

ghitta----is it better to take the magnesium at night?


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Whether Mg 250 will work as well depends on how well the compound dissolves (probably pretty complete) and the relative mass of magnesium in the compound. 250mg of Mg Gluconate will not contain the same amount of Mg as 250mg MgO, but you will have to find the relative mass of gluconate and oxide (O) to determine the difference. If you go to www.sigma-aldrich.com, you may be able to search for the compounds and see the difference. I take Magnesium before bed and it helps me go. I actually take Mg(OH)2, but there is a total mass of 500mg just Mg which is certainly more than twice as much as in 250mg Mg Gluconate.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm sorry. Oxide is 0, as in Mg0 because Mg is +2 and O is -2. My bad.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

OK. I would probably stick with magnesium oxide or magnesium hydroxide because I don't know much about the solubility of Mg Gluconate. Also, if it is 500mg of Mg Gluconate, that contains approximately 30mg of Mg (unless the bottle specifically tells you that it is 500mg of elemental Mg). The molecular weight of MgGluconate is 414.16, the MW of MgO is about 40.32, and the atomic weight of Mg2+ is 24mg.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

to Feisty - i take 250mg of mag oxide with my first meal of the day (usually an early lunch) and 250mg with my dinner - if my stools are too loose -which has been happening lately, unbelievably enough, i limit my intake to 250mg per day, usually at lunch. - because my routine is pretty much well developed: i "go" in the mornings after several cups of tea and/or coffee plus (bad bad bad) a thousand cigarettes, i find taking the mag with dinner helps more than just during the day. i also drink lots of fluids between dinner and bedtime (herb tea, water) which helps it along. i also use olive oil a lot with/on/in my dinner food plus a flax oil pill (no wonder i have loose stools!!!) .......


----------



## bayoumel (Apr 17, 2014)

ghitta said:


> i find that TWINLAB's brand of 400mg of mag oxide, pure, per capsule works for me but since you can't find that Down Under you should do fine with GNC's mag oxide 500mg, once per day, - try it at night at dinner or before bedtime.


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>

Testing to see if this works, it's my first time on here. I also use Twin Labs Mag Oxide 400 mg caps, 2 caps, 2 x a day. It usually takes a day and a half to kick in and then just liquifies everything for about 3 days. But at least I'm clean then. Miralax, Linzess, Amitiza, do NOTHING AT ALL. Was diagnosed Slow Motility 3 years ago in a Colonoscopy, am about to have a Sitzmarker test. Meantime, Mag is getting scary - in that it almost doesn't work anymore. But then, sometimes a couple of days later, it does.

Then comes a neutral period, where all comes down and nothing comes out of me. A few days, but 2 days into THAT, I begin to feel weak, exhausted and electrolytes feel off.

Recharge those, and its time for the Magnesium again............


----------

